#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  How does VPN secure our online activity?

## Bhavya

Virtual Private Networks (VPN) let the users to safely access a private network and remotely share information through public networks.But How does VPN secure all our online activity?

----------

